# Christmas Baby Piccys :)



## xgem27x

Well here are some pics of Frazer and Maxxie in their christmas outfits! :cloud9:

Upload pics of your little ones in their crimbo gear! xxx

FRAZER
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/frazersanta.jpg

MAXXIE
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/jgh.jpg

AND IN THEIR TUXEDOS...
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/5.jpg

MAXXIE aka Mr Charming
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/1.jpg

SNOWWW
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/santas005Small.jpg


----------



## Luke's_mummy

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/SantaLukefixed.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/MummyandSantababy.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DaddyandHisSantaBaby.jpg


Santa Lukey


----------



## annawrigley

Santa Noah :bunny:
 



Attached Files:







PA240004.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 9









PA240005.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 7









PA240011.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 6









PA240016.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 6









front.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Merry Christmas from Emma Lynn<3
https://s3.bbstatic.com/images/editor/menupop.gif
 



Attached Files:







p12581s1104725_1_0.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4









p12581s1104725_29_3.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bbyno1

Oh how adorable!
Especially the picture of your twins in the snow:)
I got Aliyah's christmas outfit but i havn't even put her in it yet :/ x


----------



## Jellyt

Aww look at all of your santa babies! SO adorable :). Evelyn as a Reindeer in my avatar :)


----------



## leoniebabey

awww morgan has a santa costume but i havnt tried it on him yet 
these are the ones that i have :)


Morgan in the snow in bumbo
https://i56.tinypic.com/v33nkp.jpg

Morgan xmas jarmies
https://i53.tinypic.com/lxq9g.jpg

i look like a total dork, but morgans santyy hat
https://i53.tinypic.com/2vb7q80.jpg

more santa hat
https://i54.tinypic.com/2j0dxyu.jpg

Morgans special card
https://i52.tinypic.com/2a79xua.jpg

and last one
https://i52.tinypic.com/2ry2bz4.jpg


----------



## jenny_wren

i NEED to be a christmas outfit of some sort

all your babies are gorgeous!! :cloud9:​


----------



## leoniebabey

finally one of santa morgan 

https://i56.tinypic.com/6yzi1t.jpg


----------



## xSophieBx

Here is my lilypop in her mrs santa outfit  I used these pics to make my xmas cards


----------



## annawrigley

xSophieBx said:


> Here is my lilypop in her mrs santa outfit  I used these pics to make my xmas cards
> View attachment 145810
> 
> View attachment 145811
> 
> View attachment 145812

 Shes sooo cute, those pics are beautiful. What camera do you have?! My camera has just packed in and I was gonna buy meself a new one for xmas :haha:


----------



## faolan5109

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/DSC00004.jpg

This thread is adorable! Happy Holidays guys!


----------



## Ezza

I wont have any until crimbo, we dont have a costume but my family always had the trafition of new p.js and slippers on christmas eve, so alex has some nice christmasie p.js and slippers and a little santa hat :) x


----------



## xSophieBx

annawrigley said:


> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> Here is my lilypop in her mrs santa outfit  I used these pics to make my xmas cards
> View attachment 145810
> 
> View attachment 145811
> 
> View attachment 145812
> 
> 
> Shes sooo cute, those pics are beautiful. What camera do you have?! My camera has just packed in and I was gonna buy meself a new one for xmas :haha:Click to expand...

My sis is a photographer so them ones were done in her home studio but I have a nikon 3000 or something like that I think.. its 12megapixel and really good as nikon are a top camera make.. U can get lots of good deals atm have a look around :) xx


----------



## LoisP

shauny in his xmas hat :cloud9:


----------



## AriannasMama

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1338.snc4/163039_10150123048800921_590700920_8151384_1469282_n.jpg


----------



## Ablaski17

faolan5109 said:


> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/DSC00004.jpg
> 
> This thread is adorable! Happy Holidays guys!

so cute <3


----------



## KiansMummy

xSophieBx said:


> Here is my lilypop in her mrs santa outfit  I used these pics to make my xmas cards
> View attachment 145810
> 
> View attachment 145811
> 
> View attachment 145812

Aw shes soo cute <3 them pics r gorgeous :) were is her little hat from>??xx


----------



## xSophieBx

KiansMummy said:


> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> Here is my lilypop in her mrs santa outfit  I used these pics to make my xmas cards
> View attachment 145810
> 
> View attachment 145811
> 
> View attachment 145812
> 
> 
> Aw shes soo cute <3 them pics r gorgeous :) were is her little hat from>??xxClick to expand...

Aw thankyou :) The hat was from matalan.. Only £2.50 I think! Its great isnt it xx


----------



## annawrigley

faolan5109 said:


> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/DSC00004.jpg
> 
> This thread is adorable! Happy Holidays guys!

Omg so cute!



Ezza said:


> I wont have any until crimbo, we dont have a costume but *my family always had the trafition of new p.js and slippers on christmas eve,* so alex has some nice christmasie p.js and slippers and a little santa hat :) x

Aww thats a nice tradition! :flower: Might steal it off ya :haha: Me & Noah are both in need of some new PJs anyway! xx


----------



## annawrigley

xSophieBx said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> Here is my lilypop in her mrs santa outfit  I used these pics to make my xmas cards
> View attachment 145810
> 
> View attachment 145811
> 
> View attachment 145812
> 
> 
> Shes sooo cute, those pics are beautiful. What camera do you have?! My camera has just packed in and I was gonna buy meself a new one for xmas :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My sis is a photographer so them ones were done in her home studio but I have a nikon 3000 or something like that I think.. its 12megapixel and really good as nikon are a top camera make.. U can get lots of good deals atm have a look around :) xxClick to expand...

Just ordered one :blush: My xmas pressie to myself!


----------



## faolan5109

annawrigley said:


> faolan5109 said:
> 
> 
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/DSC00004.jpg
> 
> This thread is adorable! Happy Holidays guys!
> 
> Omg so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Ezza said:
> 
> 
> I wont have any until crimbo, we dont have a costume but *my family always had the trafition of new p.js and slippers on christmas eve,* so alex has some nice christmasie p.js and slippers and a little santa hat :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww thats a nice tradition! :flower: Might steal it off ya :haha: Me & Noah are both in need of some new PJs anyway! xxClick to expand...

Aww thank you guys! hE loves his snow suit, we get that face everytime he is in it.


----------



## xSophieBx

annawrigley said:


> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> Here is my lilypop in her mrs santa outfit  I used these pics to make my xmas cards
> View attachment 145810
> 
> View attachment 145811
> 
> View attachment 145812
> 
> 
> Shes sooo cute, those pics are beautiful. What camera do you have?! My camera has just packed in and I was gonna buy meself a new one for xmas :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My sis is a photographer so them ones were done in her home studio but I have a nikon 3000 or something like that I think.. its 12megapixel and really good as nikon are a top camera make.. U can get lots of good deals atm have a look around :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Just ordered one :blush: My xmas pressie to myself!Click to expand...


The nikon same as mine? Did u get a good deal.. Lovely lil xmas pressie 2 urself hehe.. xx


----------



## Ezza

annawrigley said:


> faolan5109 said:
> 
> 
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/DSC00004.jpg
> 
> This thread is adorable! Happy Holidays guys!
> 
> Omg so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Ezza said:
> 
> 
> I wont have any until crimbo, we dont have a costume but *my family always had the trafition of new p.js and slippers on christmas eve,* so alex has some nice christmasie p.js and slippers and a little santa hat :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww thats a nice tradition! :flower: Might steal it off ya :haha: Me & Noah are both in need of some new PJs anyway! xxClick to expand...

Aaaw its great to get all cosy and another traditio i will carry on is reading the night before christmas with a hot choc in bed after a nice bath. :) Im so excited to do all these things with Alex :) x


----------



## annawrigley

xSophieBx said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> Here is my lilypop in her mrs santa outfit  I used these pics to make my xmas cards
> View attachment 145810
> 
> View attachment 145811
> 
> View attachment 145812
> 
> 
> Shes sooo cute, those pics are beautiful. What camera do you have?! My camera has just packed in and I was gonna buy meself a new one for xmas :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My sis is a photographer so them ones were done in her home studio but I have a nikon 3000 or something like that I think.. its 12megapixel and really good as nikon are a top camera make.. U can get lots of good deals atm have a look around :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Just ordered one :blush: My xmas pressie to myself!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nikon same as mine? Did u get a good deal.. Lovely lil xmas pressie 2 urself hehe.. xxClick to expand...

Yeah haha i couldnt be bothered searching for a good camera so if you say its good thats good enough for me ;)
It was £87 i think? Is that good? Think it was £110ish alot of other places... :D x


----------



## annawrigley

Ezza said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faolan5109 said:
> 
> 
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/DSC00004.jpg
> 
> This thread is adorable! Happy Holidays guys!
> 
> Omg so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Ezza said:
> 
> 
> I wont have any until crimbo, we dont have a costume but *my family always had the trafition of new p.js and slippers on christmas eve,* so alex has some nice christmasie p.js and slippers and a little santa hat :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww thats a nice tradition! :flower: Might steal it off ya :haha: Me & Noah are both in need of some new PJs anyway! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Aaaw its great to get all cosy and another traditio i will carry on is reading the night before christmas with a hot choc in bed after a nice bath. :) Im so excited to do all these things with Alex :) xClick to expand...

N'awww yeah I know i'm so excited to pass things on to him! Ahhh I love traditions in fact i'm off to make a traditions thread :lol: xxx


----------



## MissMamma

Ezza said:


> I wont have any until crimbo, we dont have a costume but *my family always had the trafition of new p.js and slippers on christmas eve,* so alex has some nice christmasie p.js and slippers and a little santa hat :) x

I was just about to ask if i could steal this tradition too...its a lovely one :D and my OH desperately needs new slippers


----------



## laura1991

We have the christmas eve Pjs tradition to :)


----------



## MissMamma

where can i buy a newborn size christmas outfit? i got raphi a lil mrs santa outfit in 0-3 and its too big :dohh:


----------



## xSophieBx

annawrigley said:


> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> Here is my lilypop in her mrs santa outfit  I used these pics to make my xmas cards
> View attachment 145810
> 
> View attachment 145811
> 
> View attachment 145812
> 
> 
> Shes sooo cute, those pics are beautiful. What camera do you have?! My camera has just packed in and I was gonna buy meself a new one for xmas :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My sis is a photographer so them ones were done in her home studio but I have a nikon 3000 or something like that I think.. its 12megapixel and really good as nikon are a top camera make.. U can get lots of good deals atm have a look around :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Just ordered one :blush: My xmas pressie to myself!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nikon same as mine? Did u get a good deal.. Lovely lil xmas pressie 2 urself hehe.. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah haha i couldnt be bothered searching for a good camera so if you say its good thats good enough for me ;)
> It was £87 i think? Is that good? Think it was £110ish alot of other places... :D xClick to expand...

Lol I hope u like it now then! I got mine cos I had a samsung one which was crap and as I'd bought it from currys I'd got an instant drop replacement thing so I took it in there b4 I had lily and told them mine was faulty and I swapped it for that 1 :haha: But it was like £130 in currys so yep thats a very good deal! I like it & + my photographer sis said its really good so that was good enough for me hehe. xx


----------



## xSophieBx

MissMammaToBe said:


> where can i buy a newborn size christmas outfit? i got raphi a lil mrs santa outfit in 0-3 and its too big :dohh:

Have u tried asda? I got mine from mothercare for £15 but think they got £5 off them now OR I saw a really nice one in asda and im pretty sure they started from tiny baby so will have newborn xx


----------



## xgem27x

The twins helping me wrap up christmas pressies :) xxx


Awww
https://img43.imageshack.us/img43/4118/helpingmummywrapsmall.jpg

Maxxie is on the paper...
https://img684.imageshack.us/img684/5212/maxxiewrappingsmall.jpg

...and Frazer's doing the sticky tape
https://img522.imageshack.us/img522/4541/frazerselotapesmall.jpg


----------



## Ezza

Gem thats adorable :)
Alex just ATE the paper :dohh:
xxx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik and Santa:cloud9:​


----------



## AriannasMama

To all my lovely BnB ladies....Arianna has something to say to you...

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab81/cstokes81189/ariannaxmas.jpg


----------



## KiansMummy

kian sledging with his uncle x
https://i54.tinypic.com/ok3fw0.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/izp8og.jpg


----------



## Lea21

I got lily the miss santa outfit from mothercare so shes wearing that christmas day and she also has a my 1st christmas dress that she will wear christmas eve! :) All ur LO's are sooooo adorable!! :)


----------



## abbSTAR

*To all the teen bnb mummys...*
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0132-1.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ~KACI~

Loving all the xmas photo's, what a bunch of beautiful LO's x


----------



## Rhio92

Awww so gorgeous :haha:
Hmmm me thinks I should find Connor an outfit so he can join the Christmas cuties :cloud9: xx


----------



## Rhio92

Not really Christmas, but....

Eskimo babyyyy :haha:

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/100_0851.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

Spoiler


----------



## vinteenage

Finn was not so impressed with Santa.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs763.ash1/165487_10150340386430230_786935229_16467756_6972194_n.jpg


----------



## Mellie1988

Becy, where did you get Mason's elf outfit?! Its gorgeous!! 

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

i couldnt find them anywhere everywhere sold out :( 
but i went to Next one day and saw it there was Elf/Snowman/Reindeer 
but the Elf one looked cutest and it has a hat but he wouldnt keep it on lol 
xx​


----------



## xSophieBx

Lily & Santa at my dads pub hehe.. she was the youngest to meet him!


----------



## annawrigley

Noah met Santa again... Wasnt too happy he'd just woken up :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0009.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lol Anna .. mason did this on 1 of his with santa but he randomly burst out 
crying! and his friend was all nice and good lol


----------



## Rhio92

vinteenage said:


> Finn was not so impressed with Santa.
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs763.ash1/165487_10150340386430230_786935229_16467756_6972194_n.jpg

Aww bless him :') His face just says 'And what????' :haha: xx


----------



## Rhio92

Connor with his santa hat on, and his cute little jumper that his Nanny (my Mum) knitted him :haha: 

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/100_0943.jpg


----------



## Nov2010Momma

Merry Christmas everyone! All your LOs are so precious!:flower::hugs:


----------



## EffyKat

*Merry Christmas *from Adam

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/pushmemore/photo-1-2.jpg


----------



## lucy_x

awww some gorgeous piccys here!


----------



## pansylove

This is Ari on xmas eve...
I'll put up her xmas day one later :)
 



Attached Files:







xmaseveari.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xSophieBx

AWW everyones babies are so adorable in their christmas outfits :) xx


----------



## lovetaralyn

Here's Madi!

Her Christmas Eve dress, Christmas Day outfit, and our christmas card picture :)
 



Attached Files:







cutey.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6









cutey2.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 7









IMG_7950.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## laura1991

Lily in her christmas outfitt
 



Attached Files:







S5001662.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0070.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## annawrigley

Noah on Christmas day :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0038.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 4









Screen shot 2010-12-26 at 01.03.38.png
File size: 487.4 KB
Views: 7









DSCN0053.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 8









DSCN0065.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## annawrigley

Hmm the last one didnt upload..
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2010-12-26 at 01.06.01.png
File size: 433.7 KB
Views: 4









DSCN0093.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rhio92

A bit late, but here's Connor on Christmas day :haha: I found a santa suit in Asda on Christmas eve for £3, bargain :thumup:

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/100_0954-1.jpg

And here he is asleepon his Uncle Peter, looking bloomin' adorable :haha: :cloud9:

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/100_0955.jpg


----------

